
What are the top programming languages? The fastest growing? - Sam_Odio
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/05/state_of_the_co_10.html
======
A-Merchant
What I found most interesting there is that, if the 100% annual growth
continues, Ruby will overtake Java in a little over a year, and become the
most popular language (based on books sold) shortly after that.

Of course, it looks like ruby is slowing down, so that might not ever happen.

~~~
Tichy
Also, since Groovy came from nowhere, it's growth rate is basically infinite.
If that trend continues, by next month every atom in the universe will have
bought a Groovy book...

------
owinebar
Interesting data. My first reaction was that lisp and scheme are still
underutilized and underappreciated.

But then, the metrics he's using wouldn't count downloads of the PLT books, or
Shriram Krishnamurthi's Programming Languages: Application and Interpretation,
and it's not clear SICP or EOPL would be counted as Scheme books in their
reckoning. And that's assuming you accept popularity as a useful metric.

~~~
far33d
Every time I hear someone mention shriram's book I regret not taking his class
when I had the chance.

------
Sam_Odio
Oops, it looks like this is a dupe - URL threw me off:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=22647>

